# could this be fate ??



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I've been thinking about getting another chi  ( as some of you will already know  ) 

Well this morning I dropped off Fizzy to my mums before I went to work , I stoped and had a cup of coffee with my mum and read my new dog magazine ... was looking at photos of peoples dogs to give me ideas of names ... Well I saw a dog ( not a chi just a photo of a readers dog ) called ' Dorothy ' LOL what a laugh we had :lol: ... anyway I thought I LOVE that name ( A year ago my nan who I was very close to died and I really miss her  she was called Dorothy  ) so I think it's gonna be the name I will use  

THEN I saw an add for Chi's ( Breeder is well know , from KINGS LYNN, NORFOLK ) and the fate here ( well I think it is  ) 
is my nan used to live in Kings Lynn she said it was the best place in the world  

I called them , he has a litter due this week , i am gonna talk to him at the end of the week to see what he has  I've told him i'd love a girl the most but I will see what he has  ( also he has mainly long haired , i wanted a short coat BUT if it's meant to be another long will be just perfect  )

Who knows what will happen next  

sara :wave: 

( edited because I just noticed my bad spellings etc)


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

oh wow its like your NAN is sending you messages - I love the name dorothy Dot ot Dotty for short so sweet :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwww sounds great iv not heard of him at shows but he mite just be a breeder do you know what his prefix is? awwwww bet you are really excited


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

That will be so great if there's a little pup for you!
Sounds like fate to me 
I bet Fizzy will love a little friend to play with


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Wow, good luck! I love the name Dorothy.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Good luck with everyone! I like the name Dorothy too, it's original. Keep us updated.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Good luck and hope you get a little Dorothy. :lol: You'd love having two chi's and we would get to see some lovely pics of 2 'best dressed chi's'.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

That sounds great Sara , let us know what happens. A playmate for Fizzy that would be great x


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> awwwww sounds great iv not heard of him at shows but he mite just be a breeder do you know what his prefix is? awwwww bet you are really excited


Thanks everyone    

He also breeds labradors to ' Birchams gundogs ' ( well known to gun dog people  my brother has a flatcoated retriver ) 
I didn't ask him his prefix , but I did a search on his name on the net and it comes up loads with good showing results ( not that I want one to show ) he says he does have a lot of people on a waiting list who do want short coat girls but who knows agh :wink:  at the moment he has one cream girl aged 4 weeks , but someone is coming to see her , the people coming really want a short coat but he says sometimes when people see them they may want her anyway ... 
Anyway I'm still smiling :wave:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

That is so exciting....

remember what is meant to be...will be


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> remember what is meant to be...will be


Thanks  that's how I feel about most things in life


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> he mite just be a breeder do you know what his prefix is? awwwww bet you are really excited


His name is also on the list 'chihuahua breeders UK' that Stef put up on here   


Is your jacob a cream ??? just trying to picture a cream long coat in my head :wink: :?:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sully is a cream/white longcoat


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks so much Donna , she is a pretty girl


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah jacob is a cream a real light cream thats great that you have found such a good breeder i prob have seenhim at shows you know , there are so many chi people its hard to remember everyone il have a look in my old schedules i must say i do have a soft spot for creams lol 
the breeder i got ruby off has just had a litter of long coats and he keeps mailing me about them awww i wish money grew on trees good luck with pup


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> the breeder i got ruby off has just had a litter of long coats and he keeps mailing me about them


Has he a waiting list too ?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

im not sure il find out if you like he is very good breeder but bit expensive :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Fingers crossed for Dorothy. Whether long hair or short, I know you and Fizzy would adore her.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks Vicki  

Rachael , thank you too


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Fate totally rocks sometimes. I'm sure your Nan is watching you and Fizzy, trying to help out all she can. Actually, I doubt she could do any more to give you a hint!  

I hope you find Fizzy a friend - if this opportunity doesn't pan out for you, maybe you should look at it with the attitude that Nan wasn't pointing you in that particular breeder's direction... she was just telling you that you're ready for a pup and to start looking.

Cooper and I are gathering all our good karma and sending it your way. We can't wait to hear all about Fizzy's new friend - he'll be a great big brother, I'm sure!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Cooper and I are gathering all our good karma and sending it your way



Thanks , Your such a great person  & Fizzy says cooper is one of his best mates 8)


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

that would be so cool.. Dorothy uis a great name...


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Sara, that is great news. Just remember, if it doesn't work out for this pup, it wasn't meant to be. But now that you have decided to get a brother or sister for Fizzy, it will all work out I'm sure.

I love the name Dorothy - you said it was your nan's name. It was also my mother's name, so it's one of my favorites too.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Sounds like Karma at work to me Auggie & I will keep positive thioughts for you :wink:


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Sara I am so excited for you!! I really hope you get a little girl...and Dorothy is a lovely name, she was the little girl in the Wizard of Oz too...and she had a little dog! Please tell us what happens!  :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> Cooper said:
> 
> 
> > Cooper and I are gathering all our good karma and sending it your way
> ...


I think you're pretty snazzy yourself, little lady! And Cooper says Fizzy is one cool dude! He can't wait for the Fizz-meister to get a gal pal so he can try to convince me to do the same.  

Oh... and Dorothy was the name of a dear friend of my mothers who was very special to my entire family. It seems that name is very special to a lot of people. Whenever you get your girl, she's got some pretty big shoes to fill.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hiya no luck at the moment but i will keep my ears open for you !


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

"follow the yellow brick road, follow the yellow brick road, follow, follow, follow ...." 

sorry u have me singing now ok that or somewhere over the rainbow


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

nemochi said:


> "follow the yellow brick road, follow the yellow brick road, follow, follow, follow ...."
> 
> sorry u have me singing now ok that or somewhere over the rainbow


It's ok Sarah , I'm just the same  keep singing it to my Fizz & he keeps looking at me like i'm mad :lol: and as if he is saying "What little girl dog there isn't one here :shock: " ( hope I get to find the right one soon  )


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

oooh im excited! i think its fate! definate4ly fate! go for it sara!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I hope it works out for you :wave:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Fate totally rocks sometimes. I'm sure your Nan is watching you and Fizzy, trying to help out all she can. Actually, I doubt she could do any more to give you a hint!
> 
> I hope you find Fizzy a friend - if this opportunity doesn't pan out for you, maybe you should look at it with the attitude that Nan wasn't pointing you in that particular breeder's direction... she was just telling you that you're ready for a pup and to start looking.
> 
> ...


----------

